# sharpening baler knifes



## wsmit13 (Feb 8, 2012)

has anyone here got any advice on sharpening the stationary knife and the plunger knife on a 1979 IH 425 square baler! I have the shop manuel and can follow that but it sounds like it would be easy to get the knives clearences off during the reassembly! Anybody done it before! Thanks


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I found it easier on my previous John Deere baler to leave them on and sharpen them with a 4" wheel grinder. I used a broken down heavy cardboard box that I would lay on top of the hay pickup and then I would lie on the cardboard to access the knives. Not real comfortable, but easier and much faster than dis-assembly and re-assembly for me.

Regards, Mike


----------



## fredro (May 12, 2012)

put it back together just like u took it apart no problem at all


----------



## wsmit13 (Feb 8, 2012)

Fredro, That is a simple answer and I realize that! Are you speaking from experience?


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I usually sharpen the knives on the big square once a year, five on the plunger, two on the floor. It's best to label everything with a marker before disassembly. Also be careful when pulling knives out as there may be shims under them. As said, if everything is put together exactly as it came apart, there should be no problem with clearance.


----------



## country boy (May 27, 2010)

I sharpen the blades on my 47 while on the baler , I use a 4 in grinder with a flapper wheel , some of it you can get to through the pickup side some from the chute ( im not a very big fellow ) but it only takes me five minutes to to do it this way


----------

